

Facts about Banner and Display Advertising - atulagarwal
http://www.adpushup.com/ad-revenue-optimization-blog/web-banner-stats/

======
joshuahedlund
CTRs may be low, but the post almost ignores impressions, which are much
harder to quantify but still having some value[0]. Of course, with the
proliferation of small devices, ad plug-ins, and the general 'banner ad
blindness' of a population that is increasingly familiar with the Internet,
it's all probably still dropping in value.

I disagree with those who assume it's all useless because they've never
personally clicked on any ads ( _" After all it’s a $16 Billion market. Nobody
would spend that much money, without any realistic returns"_), but the trends
are also pretty clear. Sometimes I feel like retargeting is the last great
scheme to squeeze more conversion out of the whole model. But there will
probably be at least a couple more...

[0][http://econsultancy.com/us/blog/10487-view-through-
attributi...](http://econsultancy.com/us/blog/10487-view-through-attribution-
exposed)

~~~
atulagarwal
I agree about the impressions point. High CTR or not, the Ad is indeed shown
to the user, and to look it form a totally different PoV, the low CTR ads mean
relatively low CPMs (i.e. eCPM, assuming CPC to be low). If looked from a pure
branding or impression perspective, this might be desirable (although I'm not
saying low CTR is good for the publisher OR the advertiser).

------
babs474
At www.optimine.com we are doing some interesting stuff to address the abysmal
CTR of display ads.

The key is to measure the effect that your display ads are having on your paid
search ads, ie measure the "brand effect" impact on purchase decisions.

The direct effect of banners ads is negligible, but that is missing the point.
Nobody clicks on a Coca-Cola TV ad, but they aren't going to stop TV ads
anytime soon.

~~~
ankitoberoi
Yes, which is why using other metrics to measure performance would be better
(specially offline).

Our startup is also currently building a product which will help publishers
improve ad performance by using continuous testing, machine learning and
optimization.

------
skizm
Are any of those statistics actually true? I see TONS of ads all the time. In
aggregate, aren't I more likely to click on a banner add than be accepted to
Harvard and Stanford? Or are they saying for any one display add I see, I am
more likely to blah blah blah than click the ad?

